# Compak e5 and custom glass hopper raffle courtesy of Londinium



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Time for another little raffle, this time we have a compak e5 on demand grinder with a beautiful glass hopper.









Etched Londinium hopper









The grinder and hopper have been supplied by Reiss at Londinium and is the Matt black version. Usual stuff applies just cut and paste the list and add your name, payment details will be sent out once all entries have been filled and @Glenn will explain the draw method and timescales fir payment. Winner is responsible for postage costs.

This is a great chance to get a super compact grinder for the cast of an entry, 60 entries available at £14 per ticket

Good luck everyone.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffechap


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Can somebody add me please


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Yes please, count me in

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray
​
7. GCGlasgow


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> 1. Coffechap
> 
> 2. Caffeinatedtrombonist
> 
> ...


Hi

Someone please add me, sorry on my phone

8.Asgross


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8.Asgross


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215


----------



## Markbuk (Mar 27, 2018)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Time for another little raffle, this time we have a compak e5 on demand grinder with a beautiful glass hopper.
> 
> View attachment 33442
> 
> ...


What are the dimensions with this hopper on please?


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

1. Coffechap


​


2. Caffeinatedtrombonist
​

​


3. dfk
​

​


4. GingerBen
​

​


5. Kman10
​

​


6. Jj-x-ray
​

​


7. GCGlasgow
​

​


8. Asgross
​

​


9. russe11
​

​


10. khampal
​

​


11. scottomus
​

​


12. mmmatron
​

​


13. tommyp215
​

​


14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak
​

​
17. Johnealey


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Almost a third down


----------



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lucky 20:

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

For anyone wondering, and this is just my own personal thought, but I have never been as happy with a new grinder as I have with this. The reason is that I did not think 58mm burrs could possibly be interesting.......how wrong I was. Now it is run in, it does about 18 grams in about 5 seconds, has accurate delivery, and does everything that grinders costing a lot more do....don't be put off!


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> For anyone wondering, and this is just my own personal thought, but I have never been as happy with a new grinder as I have with this. The reason is that I did not think 58mm burrs could possibly be interesting.......how wrong I was. Now it is run in, it does about 18 grams in about 5 seconds, has accurate delivery, and does everything that grinders costing a lot more do....don't be put off!


Does it compare favourably to grinders with slightly larger burrs like the SJ then?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

khampal said:


> Does it compare favourably to grinders with slightly larger burrs like the SJ then?


Got to be truthful and say I have never used an SJ....I would go as far as to say it is as easy to use as any 75mm burr grinder I have had though, as it is fast and efficient. I cannot say too much on taste as that is subjective and will vary from user to user, but I am more than happy with the results it is giving me. I was sceptical initially and going to buy an Atom, but it was actually Claudette at BB who suggested I try it, and I am really pleased that I did.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Come on folks keep it coming


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter


----------



## Aan (Feb 15, 2018)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yay nearly half way there


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Christ, this is slow......have we ever had a raffle that did not hit quota? And the stupid thing is, this is far superior to anything else at this price point, plus it must be emphasised, the glass hopper is a work of creation from jens at Torr.....


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Christ, this is slow......have we ever had a raffle that did not hit quota? And the stupid thing is, this is far superior to anything else at this price point, plus it must be emphasised, the glass hopper is a work of creation from jens at Torr.....


Okay, okay FFS I'll stop gambling next week....!!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

who is next.......roll up, roll up......


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

How is the £14 charged? paypal or bank transfer? if paypal do we pay fee's? is this much better than my Zenith 65e? lol


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

lee1980 said:


> How is the £14 charged? paypal or bank transfer? if paypal do we pay fee's? is this much better than my Zenith 65e? lol


It's usually bank transfer.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Me to then why not!

1. Coffechap

2. Caffeinatedtrombonist

3. dfk

4. GingerBen

5. Kman10

6. Jj-x-ray

7. GCGlasgow

8. Asgross

9. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Over half way! Got to be a better prize than a puqpress lol. Where is everybody?


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Do one on E37s and I'm in


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

destiny said:


> Do one on E37s and I'm in


 @destiny, enter this, Win it, sell it and buy an e37s!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin


----------



## martyrdon (Dec 13, 2016)

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Keep it coming folks this is a fab little grinder


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Finally into the teens


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Fourty-oneteen









And then I realised...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

khampal said:


> Fourty-oneteen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ah go on then. I'm on my phone can I be added to the list please


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Ah go on then. I'm on my phone can I be added to the list please


done


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Lucky number 43

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Same here, please add me in. Coffeechap had convinced me


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

16 more needed for a result


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Hope my grand national picks move faster than this


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

just to move this along - I don't need it , but its in a good cause and a great prize, and you never know

01. Coffechap



02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny
​
45. jimbojohn55


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

For the price of a 1kg beans and 1/60th chance of winning its a steal!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

@jimbojohn55

what's the cause


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

eddie57 said:


> @jimbojohn55
> 
> what's the cause


Some of the money goes to the forum


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Have never won sod all.

Oh well you got to be in it to win it I suppose

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57

47. TeWdRiC


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57

47. TeWdRiC

48. Simon_S


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

12 more to go


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

My first raffle! I'm in.

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57

47. TeWdRiC

48. Simon_S

49. sanadsaad


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome aboard


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57

47. TeWdRiC

48. Simon_S

49. sanadsaad

50. grumpydaddy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yay 10 and counting


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Can't seem to copy and paste on Tapatalk. Can someone write me down please?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57

47. TeWdRiC

48. Simon_S

49. sanadsaad

50. grumpydaddy

51. Milanski


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Jony.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Getting close now....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes come on folks just 9 more needed


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just realised that the E5 retails for £830 on bella and those glass hoppers are usually £160


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Go on...Can you add me as 52.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57

47. TeWdRiC

48. Simon_S

49. sanadsaad

50. grumpydaddy

51. Milanski
​
52. urbanbumpkin


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57

47. TeWdRiC

48. Simon_S

49. sanadsaad

50. grumpydaddy

51. Milanski

52. urbanbumpkin

53. NeilR


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh go on then, as long as no one tells the Mrs...

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57

47. TeWdRiC

48. Simon_S

49. sanadsaad

50. grumpydaddy

51. Milanski

52. urbanbumpkin

53. NeilR

54. Jaffro


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Almost there


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

01. Coffechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57

47. TeWdRiC

48. Simon_S

49. sanadsaad

50. grumpydaddy

51. Milanski

52. urbanbumpkin

53. NeilR

54. Jaffro

55. Missy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just 5 more places available folks


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Sunday afternoon bump. Be good to wrap this up today!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

@Ferdy needs to enter this to match his bargain DB!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Basically anyone that has joined the forum in the last month looking to expand their coffee should be obligated to buy a ticket!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

01. Coffeechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57

47. TeWdRiC

48. Simon_S

49. sanadsaad

50. grumpydaddy

51. Milanski

52. urbanbumpkin

53. NeilR

54. Jaffro

55. Missy

56. Nod


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just 4 more slots left people


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Oh sod it, let's get this done.

01. Coffeechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57

47. TeWdRiC

48. Simon_S

49. sanadsaad

50. grumpydaddy

51. Milanski

52. urbanbumpkin

53. NeilR

54. Jaffro

55. Missy

56. Nod

57. Mrboots2u


----------



## GeoffTucks (Jan 20, 2018)

01. Coffeechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57

47. TeWdRiC

48. Simon_S

49. sanadsaad

50. grumpydaddy

51. Milanski

52. urbanbumpkin

53. NeilR

54. Jaffro

55. Missy

56. Nod

57. Mrboots2u

58. GeoffTucks


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

2 more to go!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I know! Who will the last be the last two?


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

Only seems fair since I got the last one

01. Coffeechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57

47. TeWdRiC

48. Simon_S

49. sanadsaad

50. grumpydaddy

51. Milanski

52. urbanbumpkin

53. NeilR

54. Jaffro

55. Missy

56. Nod

57. Mrboots2u

58. GeoffTucks

59. Tsangpa


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

01. Coffeechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57

47. TeWdRiC

48. Simon_S

49. sanadsaad

50. grumpydaddy

51. Milanski

52. urbanbumpkin

53. NeilR

54. Jaffro

55. Missy

56. Nod

57. Mrboots2u

58. GeoffTucks

59. Haventadog


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

01. Coffeechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57

47. TeWdRiC

48. Simon_S

49. sanadsaad

50. grumpydaddy

51. Milanski

52. urbanbumpkin

53. NeilR

54. Jaffro

55. Missy

56. Nod

57. Mrboots2u

58. GeoffTucks

59. Tsangpa

60. MildredM


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

01. Coffeechap

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57

47. TeWdRiC

48. Simon_S

49. sanadsaad

50. grumpydaddy

51. Milanski

52. urbanbumpkin

53. NeilR

54. Jaffro

55. Missy

56. Nod

57. Mrboots2u

58. GeoffTucks

59. Tsangpa

60. Haventadog


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Snakehips said:


> 01. Coffeechap
> 
> 02. Caffeinatedtrombonist
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And we are done unfortunately @Snakehips got mildredm on the list just too late! I am happy to give up my slot though.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> And we are done unfortunately snakehips got mildredm on the list just too late! Good luck everyone


Fair enough ! M wanted to try and bag number 60 and is likely fast asleep and none the wiser.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Snakehips said:


> Fair enough ! M wanted to try and bag number 60 and is likely fast asleep and none the wiser.


I could just imagine her trying to shoehorn that hopper onto a monolith.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> And we are done unfortunately @Snakehips got mildredm on the list just too late! I am happy to give up my slot though.


 @coffeechap

That's uncommonly chivalrous of you Dave









I would imagine that @MildredM will contact you tomorrow to accept your kind offer or not.

M will probably be over the moon, as she only has three grinders at present.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

good to get over the line guys...what a marathon


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> And we are done unfortunately @Snakehips got mildredm on the list just too late! I am happy to give up my slot though.


Aww thanks, @coffeechap that's kind of you









Just editing to say I messaged you @coffeechap to say thank you but I couldn't possibly deprive you of your ticket!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Payment details are being sent in the next few minutes

Good luck to all who have entered!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Is the hope to do the draw this weekend?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

GingerBen said:


> Is the hope to do the draw this weekend?


That would be nice but probably unlikely as it usually takes a little while to get all the funds in .

good luck everyone who's entered


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

01. MildredM

02. Caffeinatedtrombonist

03. dfk

04. GingerBen

05. Kman10

06. Jj-x-ray

07. GCGlasgow

08. Asgross

09. russe11

10. khampal

11. scottomus

12. mmmatron

13. tommyp215

14. Markbuk

15. chip_kara

16. Pj.walczak

17. Johnealey

18. JayMac

19. drmarc

20. Phil104

21. salty

22. Planter

23. AAN

24. Snakehips

25. ATZ

26. Grahamg

27. Dumnorix

28. Taxiboy

29. Daren

30. Bertvangoo

31. christos_geo

32. Rob177palmer

33. Thecatlinux

34. lee1980

35. MSM

36. Deansie26

37. arellim

38. jlarkin

39. martyrdon

40. Bigben

41. Lozzer87

42. joey24dirt

43. Banjoman

44. destiny

45. jimbojohn55

46. eddie57

47. TeWdRiC

48. Simon_S

49. sanadsaad

50. grumpydaddy

51. Milanski

52. urbanbumpkin

53. NeilR

54. Jaffro

55. Missy

56. Nod

57. Mrboots2u

58. GeoffTucks

59. Tsangpa

60. Haventadog


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Fir transparency, @MildredM has taken my space as she so narrowly missed out.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Fir transparency, @MildredM has taken my space as she so narrowly missed out.


Well I guess we know that - *when* she wins there will be another raffle for a Monolith!!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Fir transparency, @MildredM has taken my space as she so narrowly missed out.


aas you are one of those people who have always entered but never been fortunate to win , I will be looking at how this pans out with even more interest than usual ,

ps I know you've always desired having a nice grinder for your coffee


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Folks I am unable to access my internet banking for a couple more days would anybody be kind enough to do the business if I pay you directly in a pal like manner?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I've got it covered @Tewdric


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Star man mate pop me your PP ID and I'll get on it.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Any news when the draw is going to be .?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Bump


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes! Bump some more. I'm about ready for a new grinder


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Yes! Bump some more. I'm about ready for a new grinder


As the coffee aficionado said to the bishop


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Update folks

4 more left still to pay, Glenn will chase this evening


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

one is me! sorry , will sort out this evening!!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

IF someone does not pay give us a PM


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah if there's a gap, I'd happily be a replacement


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

I've finally paid. Really sorry if I've delayed this for everyone else; not a great show by me so apologies again.

Good luck everyone!

Andrew


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

Don't worry 59 of us could dream a little longer.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

arellim said:


> I've finally paid. Really sorry if I've delayed this for everyone else; not a great show by me so apologies again.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Andrew


What you mean IF you have delayed this??!!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Imagine winning this, totally awesome raffle guys, thanks!!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If it ever gets going #thisyearplease


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jony said:


> If it ever gets going #thisyearplease


Give it a rest, it will be done when it's done.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

OHHH in a mood are we.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jony said:


> OHHH in a mood are we.


I don't know are you?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> I don't know are you?


Nope.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jony said:


> OHHH in a mood are we.


Nope just can't see why people have to make such a big deal out of this. People give their free time and effort to arrange this stuff, so perhaps a little patience and little less moaning.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It draws out the delusion that we might actually win for much longer.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

2 to go - I am reconciling again to ensure no-one has been missed off


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I imagine this is a bit like herding cats - trying to get 60 members of the public to pony up at the same time -

you've got the problem with -

The entrant who was bladdered when they added their name and forgot about it

The entrant who changed their mind and never came back to the forum

The entrant who has all their messages land in their spam folder

The entrant whos life partner exclaims "how much for a ticket- your not paying that"

The entrant who works away 2 weeks at a time

The entrant who thinks they paid but the phone app didn't work

The entrant who popped their clogs with the excitement

The entrant who was hospitalised

The entrant who was abducted by aliens

the entrant who joined the priesthood / moonies

edit - or the entrant is a travelling minstrel with dodgy wifi

its a bit of a miracle that these things happen at all.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Ladies and Gents, please accept my apologies for being one of the last to pay. I did actually make payment on the evening Glenn sent the request but I've been on tour in venues with dodgy wifi connections and I remember specifically being in Birmingham when the request (and my payment) was made. The transaction obviously failed and I didn't notice until just now when I got reminders form Glenn and Dave.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We're done









All payments in

No alien abductions took place on this occasion (although that does sound like fun)

Tune in at 2130 tomorrow for the draw!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I kind of feel as though we need some light entertainment, adverts, silly singing, daft jokes and the like









Where's @Snakehips when you want him ?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I kind of feel as though we need some light entertainment, adverts, silly singing, daft jokes and the like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were otherwise engaged ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> I thought you were otherwise engaged ?


Just getting my breath back! You'll know, when you get to my age!

Anyway, I'd just like it to be known when I win tonight I will still come back and talk to you tomorrow


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Anyway, I'd just like it to be known when I win tonight ..............


In your dreams!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I can't decide which courier I want to use ?


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I can't decide which courier I want to use 爛


surely the ones that give you biscuits.....

im completely over it


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I can't decide which courier I want to use 爛


That's kind of you to offer, thank you


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Benefit of living close to CoffeeChap is I can drive up tomorrow morning to collect...!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Surprised nobodies just opting to pick it up at the wedding reception.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just 6 minutes leftnof thebpongest raffle in Cfuk history


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Where did I put my spellcheck?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, who's ready to win a Compak e5 and custom glass hopper raffle courtesy of Londinium?


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

me! me!


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Let's get reqdy to raaaaaaffleeee!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The bonus ball on Wednesdays Lotto draw was 41

The winner will be the person who is in row 41 after the second randomisation using random.org

Good luck to all who have entered


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you to *coffeechap* for facilitating another great raffle prize


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

And the winner is.................


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations to *Grahamg* for winning this fabulous prize!

Get in touch with *coffeechap* to arrange delivery details of this fab grinder.

You'll be the envy of 59 others here tonight

Thank you so much to all who entered


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Bugger


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Congratulations Graham - you lucky git!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I would have been gutted and happy if Mildred had won


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Well done! Better luck next time


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Congratulations to *Grahamg* for winning this fabulous prize!
> 
> Get in touch with *coffeechap* to arrange delivery details of this fab grinder.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Grahamg









Thanks everso much for organising and for the raffle prize Glenn/Coffeechap


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> I would have been gutted and happy if Mildred had won


Haha! I'd already decided to give it to you as a wedding present! I really had!

Anyway! We've already won tonight as it is


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Crap 

Congrats G-man


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

congrats!!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Congratulations, big thank you to everyone for organising these raffles


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Well done @Grahamg !

Thanks as ever to @coffeechap and @Glenn

@MildredM.......... Tough!!!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Haha! I'd already decided to give it to you as a wedding present! I really had!
> 
> Anyway! We've already won tonight as it is


That would have been way to kind, but thankyou for the thought


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Holy f&*karooni! I can take the manky dosered k3 back I nicked from work. And it'll be going next to a Londinium which only seems right.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Grahamg said:


> Holy f&*karooni! I can take the manky dosered k3 back I nicked from work. And it'll be going next to a Londinium which only seems right.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

congrats, a quite spectacular prize!

well jel


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Grahamg said:


> Holy f&*karooni! I can take the manky dosered k3 back I nicked from work. And it'll be going next to a Londinium which only seems right.


Congratulations, will make a good combo


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow well done buddy, what an amazing prize! Can't wait till the next one. Thanks Glen and Coffee chap!!


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

Incredibly jealous - congratulations. Enjoy!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Congrats GrahamG and enjoy.

Thanks to Coffeechap & Glenn for running another raffle

John


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Well done @Grahamg and thanks to CC and G for organising - and the other 59 folks willing to have a punt


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Sweet , and to a londinium owner as well . I totally missed the draw , forgot it was on , my bad .

cogratulations


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Right, after my very swift reply from my bed last night, I'm finally back from a stupid long bike ride and further family shenanigans and just wanted to give a massive thanks to @Glenn and @coffeechap for doing what they do best, sorting quality prizes, and politely ignoring the odd scrooge moaning about late payments 

So after another sheepish "I've entered another raffle"to my wife, who is officially sick of hearing about coffee stuff and bike stuff, I was surprised to hear she was very happy..... only after seeing what a handsome bit of counter shiny it is. Then doubly pleased after getting the tape measure out and checking the dimensions...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Grahamg said:


> Right, after my very swift reply from my bed last night, I'm finally back from a stupid long bike ride and further family shenanigans and just wanted to give a massive thanks to @Glenn and @coffeechap for doing what they do best, sorting quality prizes, and politely ignoring the odd scrooge moaning about late payments
> 
> So after another sheepish "I've entered another raffle"to my wife, who is officially sick of hearing about coffee stuff and bike stuff, I was surprised to hear she was very happy..... only after seeing what a handsome bit of counter shiny it is. Then doubly pleased after getting the tape measure out and checking the dimensions...


Win, win! It's great hearing you are both so happy about winning


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats well-done mate


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

Lucky You!


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Before....


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

....and after.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Congrats again! That glass hopper looks the business


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Grahamg said:


> ....and after.


Hadn't clocked you had an L1 - you must be seeing an incredible difference in the cup with that upgrade. Feels like a worth winner!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Love that it went to a Londinium owner


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Haven't run a bean through it yet! Probably be a while before I can pass comment, the before grinder was a temporary thing but prior to that I didn't warm to the ceado e37 I had so I'm interested to see how I get on.



rob177palmer said:


> Hadn't clocked you had an L1 - you must be seeing an incredible difference in the cup with that upgrade. Feels like a worth winner!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Great setup


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Grahamg said:


> ....and after.


Looks superb. You must be well chuffed.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Love that it went to a Londinium owner


No bias from the randomiser website...???!!!!


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Grahamg said:


> ....and after.


Very nice


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Great set up.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Great set up there, think it's a great match too, I love these raffles, such a great community we have here.


----------

